

Facebook+Skype Video Calling - borism
http://www.facebook.com/videocalling

======
h00k
D'aw, it's cute that Facebook is playing catch-up.

You can't share other information while you're chatting (watch a YouTube video
together), it doesn't integrate with Skype contacts even though it uses
Skype's services (read: network), and it's 1-to-1 calling (unlike Google+
Hangout), you can't turn off video and leave it only voice-only calling, you
can't be selectively offline to people (you have to un-friend them).

Source:
[http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/edwardbaig/2011-07-06...](http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/edwardbaig/2011-07-06-facebook-
video-chat_n.htm)

If you need me, I'll be using Google+ Hangouts instead.

EDIT: We're sorry. Video calling isn't available on this browser. Please try
again with a different browser.

Their nifty 'use these browsers' post include my browser (Chrome[ium]). Well
done!

EDIT 2: Note that video calling for Linux is not currently supported. You will
need to use one of these browsers in a Mac or Windows operating system. If
you’re having trouble with video calling, try upgrading or switching your
browser using the links above.

~~~
hammock
Wow complain much? The thing just launched a couple hours ago. I think it just
makes sense to integrate video calling with facebook--because today facebook
is most people's worldwide, online contact book so to speak.

The idea is similar to the way google added voice calling to gchat.

~~~
h00k
While I'm not saying it's a bad idea to have voice and video, something makes
me think implementation and release was hurried after Google+ release (EDIT:
I'm sure they've been planning for a while, but I think Google+ prompted
Facebook to push this out the door. I am, however, only speculating.), and
that there are things that should be taken care of.

> The idea is similar to the way google added voice calling to gchat.

Voice-and-video chatting for Google Talk (which came out in 2008, remember
when I said catch-up?) and was similar in that you could contact your google-
talk friends with voice and video, sure, which is what they're enabling users
to do today (2011).

While their page (<http://www.facebook.com/videocalling>) has an image
Facebook + Skype, I would assume I could use it to connect with my Skype
people as well, but that isn't the case.

Expansion to potentially add this in the future would be a good marketing
ploy, however.

------
jamesbkel
I was OK with the MS deal, but now I am seriously reconsidering paying for my
Sype #. I still use facebook on occasion for purely trivial/social reasons:
birthday parties, holidays, checking to see if there are any random friends
who serendipitously now live in the city I'm visiting for business. But I use
Skype professionally... even the off chance that these accounts would
eventually be linked (i.e. "You talked to XXX on Skype, you should be FB
friends!") makes me very uncomfortable.

------
ddw
As far as privacy goes, Facebook and Skype are perfect together.

------
peterb
Google vs. Microsoft+Facebook vs. Apple+Twitter. This is fun.

~~~
rimantas
Well… One can look at it this way, but this is mostly Google vs. Facebook.
While FB + Skype is important I don't think Apple is really trying to get into
social networks with Twitter integration. Honestly, I have no idea why they
did it. Google and Facebook make money from advertising, Apple makes money
from selling hardware (and a bit from selling content).

~~~
peterb
Apple needs applications clients want/need to use. Facetime is a direct
competitor to Skype. Twitter integration will help on their social front. This
is a 3-way war.

------
bretthopper
Oh, marketing copy: "no need to launch new software". Of course you need to
INSTALL new software to use it though.

~~~
gfodor
Not launching a separate app for video is certainly a nice feature.

------
motters
I'm just wondering how long it will be before the moral panic. Social
networking video opens up new horizons for copyright/trademark violations,
"public broadcasts" and all manner of Chatroulette-like tomfoolery.

------
joegaudet
I enjoyed the Jar install too..

------
drivebyacct2
Not surprised to see Skype's stunning Linux support continues.
<http://i.imgur.com/Mfa2z.png>

